
Composers As Gardeners - jamesbritt
http://edge.org/conversation/composers-as-gardeners
======
jamesbritt
FTFA:

 _About the time when I first started making records, I was also starting to
become aware of a new sort of organizing principle in music. I think like many
people, I had assumed that music was produced, or created in the way that you
imagine symphony composers make music, which is by having a complete idea in
their head in every detail and then somehow writing out ways by which other
people could reproduce that. In the same way as one imagines an architect
working. You know, designing the building, in all its details, and then having
that constructed._

Sound familiar?

